# What do you feed your Stafford?



## Larawang (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi im just wondering what you feed your staffies? if you own a staff obviously! 

Our boy is on Bakers at the moment, but his skin is dry and flakey and his fur isnt as shiny as it used to be so i think i need to change it and try something else.

Im just hoping maybe someone can give me some suggestions of what is good and what helps the skin, i know staffs are prone to skin issues like dry skin but im sure changing his food would maybe help?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Bakers is perhapson of the very worst foods in the supermarket today!

do you want to stick with dry
OR would you consider a wet diet?

Iam a naturediet fan!

Of the dry arden grange is pretty OK and reasonably priced to!
Fish 4 dogs is better but a little more pricey!

Give us an idea of your budget!
DT


----------



## Larawang (Jul 30, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Bakers is perhapson of the very worst foods in the supermarket today!
> 
> do you want to stick with dry
> OR would you consider a wet diet?
> ...


I'd say my budget is about £10 a week, could maybe stretch to £15. i really dont mind if it is wet or dry. the only reason he is on bakers is because thats what he was on when i got him, they had only just put him on it as i got him at nine week and thats what they weaned him on so i kept him on it, hes 10 months old now and his fur seems to have gone dull and flakey like dandruff.

the vet said it was the food but he also said bakers is good!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I have two.

I feed a mix of wet and dry, wainwrights wet trays from pets at home £8.25 for 12, and around 65% meat, great food. I feed a tray a day to both my 25kg(ish) staffies and 100g dry split between two meals.

Dry I feed is Simspsons because too much Grain doesn't agree with Novak.

Buying in bulk tends to save you cash, maybe grab a box or wainwrights wet and a small bag of wainwrights dry, if it's just the one dog £40 a month should be fine for a good diet. I use £40 worth of Wainwrights wet a month to feed two (obviously I spend extra on dry, but you don't have to).

Also, if you can, try yumega oil, Bailey gets terrible itchy skin and dandruff, I tried primrose oil, salmon oil etc, nothing seemed to work. He's been on yumega about 6 weeks and his coat has never looked or felt better.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Larawang said:


> I'd say my budget is about £10 a week, could maybe stretch to £15. i really dont mind if it is wet or dry. the only reason he is on bakers is because thats what he was on when i got him, they had only just put him on it as i got him at nine week and thats what they weaned him on so i kept him on it, hes 10 months old now and his fur seems to have gone dull and flakey like dandruff.
> 
> the vet said it was the food but he also said bakers is good!


Vets no very little about nutrition  Like our doctors - they know the basics, but not much more.

Bakers is the worst of the worst. 

I can't really see why a Staffie would require a different diet from any other dog, so, although I don't own a Staffie, I'll still add my two pennies worth 

If you want to stick with dry there are lots of good quality options available, and they often work out cheaper than the crappy foods like Bakers because you end up feeding less of them - James Wellbeloved, Burns, Arden Grange, Fish4Dogs, Orijen, Wainwrights, Skinners duck/salmon & rice, Simpsons and Barking Heads are all very good dry foods.

Or if you're looking for wet - Naturediet, Wainwrights, Natures Menu, Natures Harvest, Burns pouches & James Wellbeloved pouches are all options. I'm not a fan of feeding 100% wet myself, I'd always recommend using at least part dry food too, but all those mentioned are complete foods and can be used on their own if you so wish.

However, nutritionally speaking, the best diet available is the raw food diet - consisting of raw meat, bones and offal, and fruits and vegetables too if you wish. All natural, no grains or fillers, no junk or crap - just decent tasty grub 

Whatever you choose to feed, a drizzle of salmon oil over his food everyday will help sort out his dry coat.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

My 2 are fed on Fish4Dogs complete with some salmon oil added. I often add some salmon mousse, naturediet or some fish/meat to food.

My old bitch is loving it and doing very well on it (better than she did on Orijen) and it suits her more as she has the small bite 

My new rescue boy has really picked up since being on it as he came with flakey dry skin, although am looking at raw for him.

From experience I would also recommend Skinners salmon one (pink bag) its much cheaper and has worked wonders with my working bc - he's put on weight and his skin and coat are so much better!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Raw raw raw all the way


----------



## Powerpie5000 (Jul 20, 2011)

If you want to feed dry then i think Arden Grange, Wainwrights or Skinners varieties would be ideal as it's all good quality and will fit your budget perfectly (Skinners seems to be the cheapest to buy for a 15kg bag)... Some people here also think CSJ make some good dog food which is also quite cheap to buy.

Berriewoods seems to be a good website to order both dry and wet food... They sell multiple boxes of Naturediet and Forthglade wet food for around £50 with free delivery (that's a total of 72 x 395g trays ).


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I feed my staffy a solely raw diet and his skin and coat are amazingly clean and healthy, i buy his food in bulk and spend about £40 each time but that is enough food for 2.5 if not 3 months depending on what i buy! so between £3 or £4 a week so costs us a lot less then it would to feed dry etc.


----------



## Lady.turbo.wrx (Apr 14, 2011)

*I have 2 staffies 

A 3 year old girl,who has 100grams ww dry with 1/2 can winalot caserole twice a day..

My 5 month old Staffie pup male (real Big) 100 grams ww dry with 1/4 tray ww 3 times a day*


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Maddie has barking heads with salmon oil on top. She used to have itchy dry skin on burns but is now beautiful  x


----------



## lizs (Aug 20, 2010)

Our staffie is one year old and we feed him Orijen fish - we took him to the vet to get his kennel cough last week and the vet was amazed by how good he looks. His breeder said to stick with fish4dogs or orijen as it really helps their skin. For snacks we feed fish4dogs tidders and when on specia offer (as now) salmon mousse frozen. Orijen is expensive but a 134kg bag lasts 6 weeks which is about £12 a week. We also give him frozen carrots and apples.

Staffies do tend to get fat as well so the healthier snacks and exercise are important.

Hope that helps.


----------

